# Count Me In



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

After 2+ years of trying to save a marriage with a woman who has gone a bit off the deep end, we are now officially filing for divorce. Well - she's filing. I'm cooperating.

If all goes according to plan - we'll be done by the end of the year.

A long time coming - way overdue.

Funny how well we are working through things together right now. We've agreed on custody, how to divide most of our assets, and on most of the financial aspects. Kind of sad to say - but we haven't gotten along this well in over 2 years.

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Good luck! That is kind of funny how that works. My stbxw and I get along great now that we are separated and working on the divorce. Somehow, ending the pressure of trying to save a failing marriage is quite relieving. I hope you both continue to work together to agree on everything. It's much easier that way.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Be careful. You'd be amazed how a spouse can go from amiable to ruthless in no time!


----------



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

sprinter said:


> Be careful. You'd be amazed how a spouse can go from amiable to ruthless in no time![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> True that! My wife went from being nice and just moving on, to meeting with lawyers and deciding not to give me my clothes back in a matter of 2 days.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> After 2+ years of trying to save a marriage with a woman who has gone a bit off the deep end, we are now officially filing for divorce. Well - she's filing. I'm cooperating.
> 
> If all goes according to plan - we'll be done by the end of the year.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry 
It's gonna be ok, you've got us!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks all!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow NG, sorry to hear this. We sort of started together on this forum. I thought things went ok with you for a while. I agree with other posters on the forum. They can all be nice and turn coo coo in a matter of a minute. If she is nice get what you think is yours and in the best interest of your kids and get it in writting immediately. Every end of a marriage is sad no matter what the reasons but you have us. Write anytime you want! I am still going through rollercoaster emotions so I know how you feel and might feel in few months. Your patience has been admirable with this woman. How are the kids reacting?


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear it, niceguy. You've sounded like you're in a fairly good place for awhile, sort of knowing where this was headed before it was completely decided. And the end to the limbo really is when you're able to release a huge amount of the burden. I'm in a really great place now, it feels really good to move on and know I'll be okay. Stbx and I are cordial for the most part, but there are definitely moments. Try not to be friend zoned, keep it business like and you'll get through just fine.  Good luck!


----------

